
Apple's Secret Social Network - donbronson
http://zazove.tumblr.com/post/43453507358/apples-secret-social-network
======
DigitalSea
This article raises an interesting point. In retrospect Apple do already have
a social network on their hands, however they would need to spend some serious
amount of thought and time getting it to work like one. I'd much prefer they
revert back to the vertical list scrolling of apps when on your iPhone and
iPad, the horizontal view is atrocious.

